# Does anyone know if this will work



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

​
*Will this work*

Yes218.18%No981.82%


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a jeorje sprave panther that I would like to take beavers with. I have some 1/2 inch lead ball with some double loop Chinese style thera tube black. If you think this will work vote yes if not vote no and tell me what changes I have to make to produce enough power to terminate the vermin.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Where do you plan to take the beavers, and why do you need 1/2 inch lead balls to do it?

Try taking them to a nice restaurant for a plate of fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Where do you plan to take the beavers, and why do you need 1/2 inch lead balls to do it?
> 
> Try taking them to a nice restaurant for a plate of fava beans and a nice chianti.


ROFL


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

when i take a beaver, i prefer to go it o'natural ;-) feels much better


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Beavers are tough, Headshots would be a MUST.

I am not too sure about that ammo either.

SMS


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have worked for my local Game and parks department off and on for more years than I care to bring up! my only job for them has been to remove Beavers from local privately owned lakes either by trapping or dispatching them with a firearms! and in MY OPINION and experience there is no way to kill a beaver with anytype of slingshot!! They are extremely tough animals to kill! best way that I have learned is a well placed head shot with a 30.06 or 12 gauge slug!

Best is a drowing snare!

A wonded beaver is very dangerous and will attack if cornered!!!

Here in NE along the rivers a full growen male beaver can weigh up to 65lbs!

Fwv2


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Beavers are tough, Headshots would be a MUST.
> 
> I am not too sure about that ammo either.
> 
> SMS


I'm not sure that headshots were what lexlow was talking about


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Beavers are tough, Headshots would be a MUST.
> ...


either way, its still a head shot


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha Ruthie 

Beavers are too big for ME to take with a Slingshot.. But if i were to try to kill a Beaver, I would consider Chaining #107's!!    

But seriously, I would look into using triple Theraband Gold with Heavier ammo.

If i could even Draw triple!! I can draw a 145 Pound bow so i may be able to, but then again im not trying to Kill a Beaver..

SMS


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

1/2 inch seems pretty small. if you really want to take beavers you should use at least 1 inch steel, prefferably larger, put them in a condom and stuff it in that beaver. no slingshot necessary.

trust me, i know all about beavers :B


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure you can kill a beaver with a slingshot but it will likely be slowly over a number of days as infection and internal injury finally takes it out. Why not just shoot it with a gun?


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

At least in Illinois, if you wanted to hunt/trap a beaver, it would have to be between these trapping seasons:

Start:11/5/12

End: 3/31/13

These are out of season right now, so the only real way you'd be able to kill them is if they posed a threat or were a nuisance in your area. Correct me if I'm wrong though, just what I could find.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Doan shoot dat beaver, beavers is our frens.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

This post probably should be in the hunting forum.

1/2 inch lead balls are too small for a fur bearing animal that size. Much better to shoot it with a .22 Magnum.

That said, if I had to use a slingshot to dispatch a beaver, I'd use a 50 cal. lead conical slug or a 58 cal. (14 mm) lead round ball to the head.

happy trails


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would work only of you put the shot right on target. .50 cal lead is pretty crazy out of a slingshot ... but again, the placement of the shot is vital.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Where do you plan to take the beavers, and why do you need 1/2 inch lead balls to do it?
> 
> Try taking them to a nice restaurant for a plate of fava beans and a nice chianti.


I assumed that 1/2 lead would be the best because the beavers that im after are pretty fat. They weigh in at about 60 - 70 lbs.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I'm sure you can kill a beaver with a slingshot but it will likely be slowly over a number of days as infection and internal injury finally takes it out. Why not just shoot it with a gun?


I wanna kill it head on. Slow death only leaves me with a long search , infected meat , and feeling bad that I let this animal suffer.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I know you guys know what your talking about. Im just going to grab the 22 with the scope to do the job. If I get one then its beaver stew tonight.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I would HIGHLY recommend a Semi-auto 22. . My A R -22. Civilian version ( Ofcourse ) would get the job Done.

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

attachment=36720:images (11).jpg[]

Now is this beaver your planning on shooting going to be shaved? lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now is this beaver your planning on shooting going to be shaved? lol


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Notice: The_Endoftheworldprep is no longer a member of this forum.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

NightKnight: Does that mean we can't keep responding to his threads?


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: all right...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Did he Get Deleted, or did he leave Himself??

SMS


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

To get fat beaver you just need chocolate and champagne.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i going to miss his video taking skills and his on camera speaking ability :...: :screwy:


----------

